# how will a reptile vet treat a prolapse.?



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

how will a vet treat a leopard gecko which has a prolapse and how much is it useually to treat it with the consultation?

and what do they do to treat it ?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> how will a vet treat a leopard gecko which has a prolapse and how much is it useually to treat it with the consultation?


 how much it costs can vary from vet to vet and also depends on how bad it is, how long it's been left untreated etc ~ prices can range upwards of £30 ..... the point is if a leo has repeated prolapses then imo it *needs* to be checked by a professional regardless of cost.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Agree with SleepyDee. I am sure if you talk to the vet, explain your situation, and ask for a rough cost of treatment they will understand. They are used to dealing with lots of people who are on a budget. Once you have a rough idea of costs then it is time to speak to your parent. Some may even let you pay in installments if that is needed.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

ok guys ive got the money sorted but how do they treat it anyway?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The consultation will be no more that £30, as has already been said. The treatment will cost more on top. Not knowing what they would do I dont know how much it would cost. 

I had to pay £75 for an X-ray, and some antibiotics. Reptiles are expensive!!!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Mujician said:


> The consultation will be no more that £30, as has already been said. The treatment will cost more on top. Not knowing what they would do I dont know how much it would cost.
> 
> I had to pay £75 for an X-ray, and some antibiotics. Reptiles are expensive!!!


 
is that £75 including the consultation fee


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> is that £75 including the consultation fee


 
You pay the consultation fee after the consultation. If he gives you drugs or injections there and then, you pay that on top. However, when my monitor stayed in for the x-ray, I paid the consultaion fee on leaving. When I came back to pick it up I had to pay for the boarding, x-ray and the drugs. If there is any surgery involved your gecko may need to stay in for observation. Just to give you an idea, my local vets told me for a twenty min op (on a gerbil), it would be about £90.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

leopardgeckomad said:


> ok guys ive got the money sorted but how do they treat it anyway?


Depending on the severity of the prolapse - and what EXACTLY has prolapsed - they may need to just gently reinsert it OR they might have to stitch something back in place so the gecko doesn't prolapse again. 

Until the vet can have a look, they won't know for sure what needs doing.


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

they should make the NRHS 

National Reptile Health Service, at least that way A&E wont be filled to the brim with juice heads on a friday and saturday night lol


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

haunted-havoc said:


> they should make the NRHS
> 
> National Reptile Health Service, at least that way A&E wont be filled to the brim with juice heads on a friday and saturday night lol


 
what do you mean by this


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> what do you mean by this


 
I think it was meant to be humerous. Trying to make you smile. I know if one of my animals was poorly I'd like to have someone cheer me up.


----------



## dizzygecko (Sep 22, 2009)

My adult male had a hemi penis prolapse two weeks ago and its was a very simple opperation and took the vet just 20 mins to do he was home within 4 hours, it cost us £159 all in for it the bill was broken down and the biggest part of that was the anasthetic costing £60, basicly he just pushed the prolapse back in and secured with two small stitches which in 7 days had dissolved and he was ready to go back in with his females and so far has been doing well, 

As others have said the cost will vary depending on sex of the gecko scale of the prolapse and vet but just thought i would add my story to help, 
good luck with yours


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

OP ~ how did she get on at the vets?


----------

